

The Definitive Ionic Starter Guide - gnomeontherun
https://www.airpair.com/ionic-framework/posts/the-definitive-ionic-starter-guide

======
jasonaden
I've been looking at Ionic for a while but needed to get rolling with it. This
book helped me get up and running quickly and is a great way to get into
Ionic.

------
davidaden
Nice intro to Ionic! Coming from an Angular background but with virtually no
mobile experience, this is a great help!

------
jbaylin
great way to get rolling with ionic. soup to nuts.

~~~
gnomeontherun
thanks!

